# Holiday food safety reminders



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't forget that the yummy foods loaded with cooked fats that we enjoy tomorrow are the reason for the so-called canine holiday pancreatitis that abounds every year.

We may want to make sure the trash gets outside into a covered barrel right after dinner -- trash-diving hasn't happened here yet, but this could be the kind of day to drive a dog over the edge.

And gifts of chocolates under the tree .... folks adding gift packages could be made aware of a high shelf reserved for chocolates.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Don't forget that the yummy foods loaded with cooked fats that we enjoy tomorrow are the reason for the so-called canine holiday pancreatitis that abounds every year.
> 
> We may want to make sure the trash gets outside into a covered barrel right after dinner -- trash-diving hasn't happened here yet, but this could be the kind of day to drive a dog over the edge.
> 
> And gifts of chocolates under the tree .... folks adding gift packages could be made aware of a high shelf reserved for chocolates.


 
Mine swallowed down some chocolate covered peeps, chocolate snow men and loved the tinfoil too!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Mine swallowed down some chocolate covered peeps, chocolate snow men and loved the tinfoil too!


Yeah, one of mine, a few years ago, stood on an arm of the couch (I assume) to reach a high bookcase shelf and eat some chocolate-covered cherries and the foil.

Luckily, it was milk chocolate rather than dark, and chocolate "covered" rather than solid, and just a few ounces rather than half a pound ..... and not a very small dog.




ETA
Here are some links to toxicity charts: http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/toxicology/f/How-Much-Chocolate-Is-Toxic.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Mine swallowed down some chocolate covered peeps, chocolate snow men and loved the tinfoil too!


Any chocolate covered peeps left? That sounds good. :lol:


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And gifts of chocolates under the tree .... folks adding gift packages could be made aware of a high shelf reserved for chocolates.


We've all survived the holidays, barely. My elderly step-granddad was bitten by his Aussie the week before Christmas. The dog got a choc bar under the tree ](*,). Gdad grabbed choc bar in dog's mouth. Dog bit him. He did not go to the hospital right away. 

On his second ER visit, with more swelling and pain and redness running up the vein of his right arm, he was hospitalized for emergency surgery to debride the wound.

His annual Christmas party still went on. 25 guests drove to the hospital where we all sat around for an hour while a pic line was inserted. While we waited, some family members debated 'he should have let the dog have it' vs 'but choc is toxic to dogs.' I managed to keep my mouth shut.


----------

